# Decisions - Choices- Maybe here- Maybe there- What do you think Dear ...



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Wait until we actually have it Dear, It'll not be long and the coffee better be good:waiting: By the way what make is it, AaHhh that's my







.

It's either that or in the garage.

Jon.









My first attempt at uploading, the image on it's side is actually the correct way up in my photo file, I attempted to rotate in that file and reload but I could not find a way to delete it in 'Manage my photos'..


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

What you getting?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

igm45 said:


> What you getting?


Thanks for your interest and until it lands I'm keeping stum, as in the past and it's quite a long past I've learned never to count my chickens, whilst it's only a material thing I don't want to pre empt seeing it in the flesh mounted in one of the possible options in the images.

Trying to read and follow up on the threads and learn from other peoples experience on this forum alone is incredible, an insight as to how you ventured into this regime may help, the water, the milk, not forgetting the coffee and then thinking it's all about coffee and it's own variants someone doses it with a caramel flavouring.

Could be the coffee addicts equivalent to the yellow brick road, what do you reckon.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Well it's at base and soon ready for siting..... somewhere subject to planning permission........ Jon.











igm45 said:


> What you getting?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the space where the wine carafe/decanter is..looks like a good place for a machine - depends on which side the steam wand is at


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stanic said:


> the space where the wine carafe/decanter is..looks like a good place for a machine - depends on which side the steam wand is at


Or either side of the sink if it needs plumbing in.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Luckily all options are handy for mains and drain connections.



Stanic said:


> the space where the wine carafe/decanter is..looks like a good place for a machine - depends on which side the steam wand is at


MMmmm I thought so as well as the least and more forgiving work top space to Er.... sacrifice !! ......... but that got a no no as it meant the rear of the machine was seen from the outside (But even the rear is beautiful), plus it part blocked off the window ledge. Jon.



ashcroc said:


> Or either side of the sink if it needs plumbing in.


My personal choice was one of these options, It's a wee bit heavy shifting it around but currently in place that in the cool light of tomorrow it may get the green light to concrete in place.

Bit hacked off as we will soon be into day two and it yet has to be fired up








.

Jon.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great Machine.


----------

